
Electronic Weapons: Gangsters Gone Jamming - kumarski
https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htecm/articles/20191215.aspx
======
LastZactionHero
I wonder if it would be possible today to bring back old school navigation
techniques (sun, clock, stars, inertia) with the kind of precision we're used
to with gps.

~~~
Arbalest
I'm going to wager the answer is, no. By and large, the main advantage of GPS
is it is now extremely compact and relatively low power. My gut feel: To do
the same with the sun and stars, you need very finely calibrated optical
instruments, probably on a motion compensated surface to get maybe 1/10th of
the precision. Also a precise timesource would need to be thermally
compensated etc. That's not portable or low power and I don't really see how
portable that can be made. The inertia + gyros thing is already used by GPS
systems as a backup when traveling in tunnels.

~~~
loriverkutya
The answer is yes: [https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-
zone/17207/sr-71s-r2-d2-cou...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-
zone/17207/sr-71s-r2-d2-could-be-the-key-to-winning-future-fights-in-gps-
denied-environments)

------
touristtam
previous article about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21552081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21552081)

